

Ask HN: Has anyone noticed a dramatic decrease in Amazon affiliate revenue? - the_bear

I help my mom run a cooking blog, and most of our revenue comes from linking to products using the Amazon affiliate program. Over the last month, our revenue from Amazon has dropped significantly (almost an order of magnitude). Nothing else about the blog has changed, including our traffic.&#60;p&#62;Has anyone else noticed this? I supposed that it's possible that people don't buy very much this time of year in anticipation of the holidays. If it's happening to other people, then maybe it makes sense to wait until the real shopping season starts before reacting.&#60;p&#62;Any insight is appreciated.
======
michaelpinto
You should look at the historic data: So how did you do in October of this
year vs. October of last year or the year before? That will tell you if you're
hitting a specific season that's slow. You should also look at what people are
buying since that will also give you clues. Also it's not the amount of
traffic you get, but the quality of it — are your readers as good as they were
when you first started the blog?

------
OafTobark
Earnings was up for me

